# Help me name my farm!



## Harbisgirl (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello all,

Not sure where to start so Ill give you the background of our area and our property not sure what would provide inspiration. Probably too much info but here goes-

We live in Placerville, Ca in El Dorado County. Placerville is in the Sierra Foothills and was established back in the 1800s during the height of the California Gold Rush. Placerville was originally named Dry Diggins since it was a gold mining town where the miners would dig out dry dirt and gravel and cart it down to the river to pan for gold. However, the town was - and still is - most commonly referred to as  Old Hangtown since they performed hangings in town (charming, huh?). In 1850, the Temperance League asked to rename the town to something more friendly and it was renamed to Placerville. The area in Placerville where we live is known as Pleasant Valley. Its a quiet area, mostly agricultural. We are in the heart of the wine country. We are located near the border of El Dorado County and Amador County which are two of the biggest wine counties in California (Napa gets all the glory, which is fine by us. We have a saying El Dorado makes wine, Napa makes auto parts. Ha!). We love wine and spend a lot of time visiting the countless wineries and vineyards in our area and we have a small wine cellar where we store our treasures. We also live a few miles away from an area known as Apple Hill which is a large community of many different farms, the main commodity obviously being Apples. Every variety of Apple on the planet and everything you can think of made with Apples. Its very popular in the summer months because of all the produce from the farms but it really goes crazy once we get into fall and throughout the holidays  there are so many farms and each offer their own food and products along with vendor booths selling crafts and homemade goods, hay rides, Pumpkin patches, Christmas Tree farms, U-Pick apples and berries, Santa Claus, etc. Its been around for several generations and its a holiday tradition to visit the area and as people grow up they bring their kids and so on - the people have overwhelmed the area so the weekend crowds and traffic are pretty chaotic but it festive and fun. Anyway as I said, we live in the Pleasant Valley area on just over 5 acres. We moved here 1 year ago  were in our early 30s and plan on putting down our roots here. Its a pretty lot that is hidden on the back side of a mountain, nestled in the woods - mostly pine trees with a few oaks dappled about. Its a wooded area with ranches and acreage so we have a lot of wildlife  lots of deer, rabbits, fox, hawks, eagles, bobcats, mountain lions, coyotes, raccoon's, skunks  you name it, we have it. So that's the rundown on our area. As for our 'farm' ..well, it isn't quite a farm yet but we're very close. My husband grows Hops and is a popular local Home Brewer. Currently we only have a large veggie garden and chickens but we are ready to expand. We are getting registered stock so we'll need a farm name that we can register with. We plan on getting registered Nigerian Dwarf dairy goats and American Guinea hogs. Later we'd like to get meat chickens and rabbits. We really love our area and our new home and our not-yet-born farm  but what do we call it? Ive heard a lot of cute suggestions but you know how it is  you need something that feels right so it'll stick.


----------



## TGreenhut (Mar 13, 2013)

Placerville! We go there all the time. I love Apple Hill!
What about Deer Wood Farms or Wild Orchard.. Idk but good luck!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 14, 2013)

Due to the abundance of wildlife, maybe go with something along that line

Wilderness Acres 
Eagle Ridge
Bobcat Corners
Coyote Capers

most farm names take plants & trees so using an "animal name" instead will help make you stand out.

Plus anything with Eagle or Cougar in the name just sounds cool.


----------



## Harbisgirl (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for your suggestions  I'll add them to the list!



Come on peeps, help a girl out. It's driving me crazy!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Mar 19, 2013)

Dappled Oaks

That's all I've got for now, might be back with more later.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Mar 20, 2013)

Hop Over Farm = Hops, you want rabbits and I assume at some point, you will want visitors to hop on over. 

Deep Roots Farm = Because you want settle your roots there.

The one thing I know about a farm name is you will know it when you hear it!   It will just fit.


----------

